# Pocket Golf Note Book



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This subject is probably a repeat for me, but I think all golfers could use a small golf note book that they would carry in their bag.

I learned a long time ago that I could not remember everything I needed to know about my golf swing, and various other golf shot related items. So, I put together my own little note book to refer back to as needed. The first entry I made was the carry distance of all my clubs from various lies, and other course conditions. From there I just added info as I came across it that I thought would be useful to me at a later date. Today, I now have my own golf book about 30 pages in length. 

Just a thought to help others.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

In the past, specially when I've gotten new irons, I'll figure out what distances I hit them and write it onto a 3x5 card. I'll cover that with clear packaging tape so if it gets wet, it won't be destroyed. It stays in my bag and I'll consult it once in a while, but I generally find after a few rounds I memorize the distances whether I intend to or not.

Many years ago before the tour kept massive amounts of stats, and I'm about to show my age here, I was taking a course in how to use Lotus 1-2-3... (Yes, I'm that old)...

The very first thing that crossed my mind was that I could keep records of how many fairways and greens I hit, how many putts I took, how many sandies I got, ups and downs, virtually anything I could think of. 

I devised a system of recording things on the scorecard and always took them home to copy into my computer. It quickly became clear what clubs I was weak with and how missing greens had a direct correlation to my scoring.

A year or so ago I was cleaning out the garage. I had some old business records there I threw away and one of the 5-1/4" floppy disks was my golf records.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I still have an old, working PS-1 computer just so I can use those floppy disks you are talking about.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I started out with an Apple 2 as my first computer. My brother-in-law actually had an Osbourne 1... Remember those? He actually ran his inventory of about 500 items on an old CPM system for years.


----------

